# Tournament in belgium



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

France and Croatia continue dominate the four country tournament in shutter. Both teams obtained it rather easy of their opponents. France beated Belgium with 52-75, whereas the croatians wrapped up Romania with 103-75.
This is how the french did
Jeanneau : 0
Moiso : 16
Digbeu : 8
Parker : 2 !!! (we did gave him a hard time didn't we! NOT)
Souchu : 13
Rupert : 8
Julian : 2
Diaw : 8
Masingue : 7
Foirest : 8
Pietrus : 3

The Belgian Lions got immediately 14-0 to endure in the first four minutes. They were never able to overcome that, first quarter 
(23-10). In the second quarter Tony Parker kept the french in the game. Consequence at the rest was it 42-25. The belgians could close the books. Without much effort France could develop its lead further to the deserved 52-75 profit. For Belgium Beghin (12)and sergeant (8) were the mvp's, on French side Moiso (16) and Souchu (13) 

The party between Romania and Croatia was in first half (47-46). After the break Croatia pressed the accelerator deeply in as a result of which eventual still a large victory was booked (103-75).

Sorry if the english is a little bad but this comes from a dutch site wich was translated then. (source this is basketball.com)


----------



## safari (May 19, 2003)

France just won the third game against Croatia, 93 to 73 !
Hard to believe they crushed Croatia  

27.7 points in difference to our opponents in average on the tournament 
Nice omen 1 month before the EC 
Abdul-Wahad once again was the best scorer ( his shoot training seems to be efficient ).


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Safari who is Masingue? and what position is Souchu?


----------



## gvergoulas (Jul 4, 2003)

France looks like a strong team but where is Sonko? Was he not picked at all? Good to not see people like Sciarra and Rigaudeau on the team and let some young guys play.


----------



## safari (May 19, 2003)

Sonko is on the team, but he was left to rest for this tournament ( he will play the EC ).
Souchu is a guard / forward, great shooter and nice defender.
Masingue is a Pf/C, he's quiet good, hard to know who between him and Turiaf will make the team.


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Yeah belgium also won , suprise suprise. 
Here are some pictures of the games, well more pictures of the french team anyway, so for the french check this out: 
http://www.liege-bc.be/actualite.cfm?artID=537
and congratulations with your NT
xx


----------

